# how low can a bunny stnad the cold before they freeze their tail off?



## BunnyLover13 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just wondering how cold a bunny can stand before they freeze their little cotten balls off. Because I have two palimino bunnys and it can get ptetty cold dwn here. So I can make sure there warm enough. 
Thanks:?


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 6, 2011)

I am wondering the same thing.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Nov 6, 2011)

The exact temp, I don't know, but I do know someone pretty well who kept rabbits outside and didn't do a good job winterproofing. in the winter, one froze they think. (then again it was also a very old rabbit, but they asume it froze which I was so upset about :''( )
Around me it can get down to 0 in the winter (and every once in a blue moon slightly negative temps) with negative wind chills like alomst 15 below. We have heat lights (just low watt light bulbs actually) in they hutches that we turn on. I also got Ripley a fluffy dog bed and Pile it up with hay. I'm thinking the lights don't actually do so much and I might be better piling hay even higher so they can borough and tunnel through more and not turn on the lights ( i worry about a fire anyway, though we try to keep it VERY safe.)
Mine have always been fine. MOre i've found the hazard to be bringing them in out of the freezing cold to the warm. I think that's alot worse then leaving them out if they're used to it already. 
Also I up the pellets some in the winter for warmth, and give them each they own blankies to cuddle in.
Also we brought plastic that we stapled on as flaps to the hutches at the hardware store. In the summer you flip them up on the top of the hutch. For winter I staple or bungee them down, and pile several THICK blankets on and a tart or two. 
I always try to keep the hutch FILLED with hay.  We go through lots in the winter. lol 
Also, they hutches we try to keep out of the wind to help keep the windchill out.


----------



## BunnyLover13 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks, ya I don't know why but my bunnies arn't too interested in the hay that i put in there fo them. And when ever I put old bankets and fuzzy towles they just crap on it. They also don't tend to tunnel in anything i put in there too. 

At night the temp. is getting closer and closer to 0c. But the winter's can get pretty nasty at times so... any sujjestions are welcome
Thanks for your help so far


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 11, 2011)

Can you not keep them inside? Yes the winters can be brutally cold here.

Susan


----------



## BunnyLover13 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well my Mom won't let me bring them in our house... but we got them an insulated house for them outside


----------



## BunnyLover13 (Nov 19, 2011)

Any sujjestions??? I don't want them to freeze!


----------



## majorv (Nov 19, 2011)

Keep the wind out and if you have nestboxes, put hay in them and put them in each rabbit's cage. I've left my rabbits outside when it was in the 20's by putting up a plywood board on the northside to keep the wind out and hung tarps/plastic around the sides, too. If it gets cold enough they will huddle in the nestbox. Short of that you could put them in carriers and put them in your garage, covering them with towels.I did that when it stayed below freezing for several days straight. They can stay in a carrier with food/water for a couple of days before you need to let them out to run around.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 19, 2011)

Rabbits handle freezing temperatures much better than they handle the heat. 

If their hutch is insulated, they should be okay. You can also stuff their little house with lots of hay for them to burrow and nest in. 

Emily


----------



## BunnyLover13 (Nov 19, 2011)

O.K thanks I'll try that and see how they like it tommarrow


----------



## tamsin (Nov 19, 2011)

European rabbits (the undomesticated version of pets) live under ground in burrows. This provides quite a bit of insulation from the cold. Rabbit's should really have access to an area that stays above freezing - a minimum of about 5-6 centigrade. They can hang about where it's colder for short periods for exercise etc. though.

It's also important they've had the time to develop a winter coat!


----------



## BunnyLover13 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks I'll try that soon i have to get a thermometer or what ever that's called to make sure it's not below 0.


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 19, 2011)

They can stand as much as we can before they freeze. I asked Randy this question and that is what he said. Yes rabbits can stand the cold better than the heat.


----------



## BunnyLover13 (Nov 19, 2011)

o.k so I'll have to worry about the summer more then the winters 
Thanks


----------

